# Single axle flat bed / dump pics.



## P.L. (Dec 15, 2007)

During the snow storm over the weekend I slid into a tree and wrecked my bumper and the left side of the bed on my 99' f350. Now I have to decide weather I put a new be on it or convert it to a flat bed dump. Part of my decision is based on how much money I get from insurance and the other is based on my likes and dislikes. I like the look of my truck with a regular bed and would much prefer to drive it around that way. However a flat bed dump seems like it would be much more useful and a lot More rugged for working out of. This is not the only time I have damaged this bed and I am kind of leaning towards the flat bed even though I don't like the look as much. The truck is a 99' and as clean as I try to keep it, it's still a work truck and can't stay new forever. Please post any picks you have of your single wheel, dump/flat bed set ups and all opinions are welcome. I'll post a pic of the truck before the tree and try and get one of after the tree later. Thanks for the help.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

well... In june we lost my bros house and our shop in the tornado... And my 09 Silverado 3500HD got totaled... So i bought it back, and rebuilt it... Its a single rear wheel flatbed now... I didnt get the hoist yet to save money, but intend on buying one when i need it...

Its my first flatbed... And I LOVE it!!! I will never want to plow in another pickup (regular bed) as long as i live... You can see so much easier, the possibilities are endless with them... They can also take a hell of a beating... When i still had a regular bed, it got all scratched and dented... And it sucked...

It wasnt to expensive either... about $1700 for it out the door (installed and everything)... So depending on insurance you could get a nice steel one, or maybe even aluminum....

Well heres my pic thread... And u can see lots of pics of the truck, and read about it...

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=112851

Feel free to ask me any questions via pm or in my thread...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

It converts to a flat bed when you remove the sides and tailgate. Still a SRW. I have 2 !
Probably more than your insurance will give you for a box though.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Aluminum trailer?? That dump bed is slick, probably the first one that is decent looking that I have seen in awhile


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I want a flatbed so bad. I love flatbeds. I have a V-box spreader and when some spill over the sides. It will be so much easier to clean up and deal with if i had a flatbed. Plus i think they look badass.


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

Check out EBY Aluminum beds. My friend has one on his 2500 cummins SRW and it is awesome. He got sides and a back made for it and you could also add a dump cylinder too. They are pricey but awesome!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

MatthewG;1176336 said:


> Aluminum trailer?? That dump bed is slick, probably the first one that is decent looking that I have seen in awhile


Thanks I get lots of compliments on it. can't take all the credit for it though. www.eloquip.com


----------



## P.L. (Dec 15, 2007)

mr.markus that bed is sweet. I think I am leaning towards a flat bed dump even if I have to pay a little out of pocket. I don't like the idea of driving around in a "work" tuck all the time, but I do like the idea of actually being able to work out if it with out worrying about every little dent or scratch. I am going to plow the rest of the season the way it is and figure it out in the spring. I want to find the right body if I do decide to go flat bed.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i think flat beds are sweet. the possibilities are endless and it give off a real workhorse look


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

here's the flat bed i built for our f-250, the rear corners remove with 2 bolts, and you have a completely flat bed. also has blind mounts for our 5th wheel, so you can have a smooth deck if you need too.
steps in the front corners, built into the braces, and the back rack extends right down to the bottom of the frame, so a quick stop with a 1 1/2yard excivator bucket won't ruin my day wesport



















here's the photo bucket folder, if you want to see more

http://s460.photobucket.com/albums/qq325/theonlybull/85%20f250/


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

Is that a diesel??? I have a 84 6.9 f250 3/4ton diesel 4speed.


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

nope. 351W HO 4bbl with 76,000 km's ...... wouldn't mind having a diesel, but for the amount we use it, easier to stick with what we have spares for 

nice little jag on that '84. i've been looking for a set of those rims for ours too


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

*97 f-350*

Flat beds are the way to go if you're going to use the truck for work. So many options for how you can set it up, plus you can have it outfitted for summer or winter work. You can get really fancy like a CM bed or just fab one your own to fit your needs.
My 1st truck with a flat bed was a 77 F-250 HiBoy and I built the bed for it. This truck was great for every thing and was bummed out when a Elk decided to cross the hwy.
This one had a Utility bed on it when I bought it but I knew that bed had to go. So I sold it on CL and found a flat bed on CL that needed some work on the tail end for $450.00. a couple hundreds bucks in steel and lights later I have what I think is a nice bed. All I have to say is you won't regret it and wonder why it took you sooo long to get one.
Funny thing (at least to me) is the 77 was also so White too.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Here's mine

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1147548#post1147548


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yea I need to redo the tail end of my flatbed and redo part of the steel up front cause itstarting to rot away and fix the gas filler necks cause it takes about 15 min a tank to fill up cause no vent tubes.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

lude1990;1177891 said:


> Yea I need to redo the tail end of my flatbed and redo part of the steel up front cause itstarting to rot away and fix the gas filler necks cause it takes about 15 min a tank to fill up cause no vent tubes.


I got about 40hrs and about $200.00 total into it


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Sorry not a Ford but here is the bed I made.
T.J.
Bed Build
http://www.tjsperformance.com/chevytruck.htm


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

buff does your bed have a gooseneck hideaway? tj what bed dump kit is that?


----------



## P.L. (Dec 15, 2007)

Here are a couple pics of the truck after the tree. Thanks for sending all the pics. I really have not made up my mind yet but the pics are helping me see what I could have.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

flatbed dooo it easier to see more space


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Here is ours just at the dealer


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

randomb0b123;1178041 said:


> buff does your bed have a gooseneck hideaway? tj what bed dump kit is that?


Yeah a ball is under a trap door.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

randomb0b123;1178041 said:


> buff does your bed have a gooseneck hideaway? tj what bed dump kit is that?


I made the bed. I think I got the dump kit from Northern or something. The kit was a joke, all I used from it was the sicssor/pump and cylinder. The hinges and other stuff are junk. Bed is since sold and the truck is gone.
T.J.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

ook haha thanks know not to look at that one now


----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

Great pictures,I also want a flat bed for my beat up Dodge.BUFF,I especially like your truck,it looks like a work truck is supposed to.


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

Here is one I had a friend make me a 7 or 8 years ago. It was a great bed and has out lived the truck and is now on a dodge diesel. Sides fold down as well as the back.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

RONK;1179246 said:


> Great pictures,I also want a flat bed for my beat up Dodge.BUFF,I especially like your truck,it looks like a work truck is supposed to.


Thanks for the complement, I've been having a good time building it and the best thing is there's always something else to add for improvement. The truck just hit 38k miles so I have no problem investing in it and should be with me for some time.


----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

Anyone have suggestions on a manufacture of a steel flat bed for an 05 Dodge 2500 SRW?Thanks.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

RONK;1179966 said:


> Anyone have suggestions on a manufacture of a steel flat bed for an 05 Dodge 2500 SRW?Thanks.


Your budget plays into the manufacture, you can spent anywhere from $1400.00 to $3k+
It all depends on what you're trying to do and the funds available.
I'd suggest you hit the truck equipment dealers in your area to see what's out there. Also when you see a truck with a F B on it check it out and if guy driving is around talk to him.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

BUFF;1177828 said:


> Flat beds are the way to go if you're going to use the truck for work. So many options for how you can set it up, plus you can have it outfitted for summer or winter work. You can get really fancy like a CM bed or just fab one your own to fit your needs.
> My 1st truck with a flat bed was a 77 F-250 HiBoy and I built the bed for it. This truck was great for every thing and was bummed out when a Elk decided to cross the hwy.
> This one had a Utility bed on it when I bought it but I knew that bed had to go. So I sold it on CL and found a flat bed on CL that needed some work on the tail end for $450.00. a couple hundreds bucks in steel and lights later I have what I think is a nice bed. All I have to say is you won't regret it and wonder why it took you sooo long to get one.
> Funny thing (at least to me) is the 77 was also so White too.


Any pictures of that front bumper?


----------



## highridge (Jan 5, 2009)

Heres one I bought from a member on here and put on my '94. It has removable sides and dumps also. It looks a lot better now that I've gotten it painted white.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

thesnowman269;1180019 said:


> Any pictures of that front bumper?


Bumper is simlair to the RanchHand I have on my 08, I have about 30hrs and $350 into it.
Here you go


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

is the spreader finished two


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

That bumper is a nice setup!


----------

